# IOSU Exploit Release - Original Exploit by Hykem (<= 5.5.1 supported)



## MrRean (Apr 1, 2016)

After a long time of waiting, we finally bring you the IOSU exploit you all have been waiting for.

We can't quite explain WHAT we exploited, since Hykem had obfuscated the code to make sure that Nintendo has a pretty hard time patching it. 
We have the actual un-obfuscated code for documentation purposes.

It's like reverse psychology, right? Releasing this on April 1st...heh. 

HOW TO USE
All you really have to do is launch the codeXXX.bin in any way you wish. We modified it so it would work fine on any version, so please report any bugs to us. 
5.5.1 users and 5.5.0 users = Yellows8 Browser Exploit
5.4.0 = Mp4 bug
5.3.2 and below = HTML thing I don't remember about

Using this, we have access to the ARM on WiiU, which can lead to more homebrew and other cool stuff, so we do't have to do things in memory anymore, where we can make some permanent things: like emuNAND, a proper Homebrew Channel, and more!

Let's see what the community can create!

Pack download:
http://wiiu.us.to/iosu_pack.zip

Expect some other releases for the community for the next couple of weeks. 
Enjoy!
~MrRean


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy april 1st mr Rean


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 1, 2016)

I want to believe


----------



## Marlon Venancio (Apr 1, 2016)

Man, this hurts.


----------



## MrRean (Apr 1, 2016)

Be like Bernie Sanders and believe.

I fucking wrote this thing while staring at a Bernie Sanders poster. The motivation is real, dude.

And so is this.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

http://i.prntscr.com/f98c065601574bc7913a2d2277e89996.png


----------



## Billy Acuña (Apr 1, 2016)

Please!!!!
Stop *shitting* on april fools!!!!


----------



## defnotryan (Apr 1, 2016)

>Supporting Bernie Sanders, ahhh
tfw he wants to take muh money and give it to poor people QQ


----------



## MrRean (Apr 1, 2016)

Billy Acuña said:


> Please!!!!
> Stop *shitting* on april fools!!!!


why dont you stop shitting on this thread

would be a good start


----------



## ombus (Apr 1, 2016)

MrRean said:


> why dont you stop shitting on this thread
> 
> would be a good start


you started ... you stop first..


----------



## hama (Apr 1, 2016)

really?


----------



## H3llbender (Apr 1, 2016)

You silly, ol' trickster. I also lied when I said I was sacrificing a nacho cheese Dorito with your name on it to our lord and savior Lucifer. It was cool ranch.


----------



## MrRean (Apr 1, 2016)

and yet another joke ran over with a bus on gbafuck

thanks, guys

you really can take a joke

i dont have an iosu exploit either, was just willing to make a joke about it

but nope


----------



## Exavold (Apr 1, 2016)

_*... but my body ... is telling me yeeeesss.*_


----------



## Sonicbrawler (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> http://i.prntscr.com/f98c065601574bc7913a2d2277e89996.png


 quality meme


----------



## shaneod (Apr 1, 2016)

To be fair, gbatemp has been teased for months with exploits, IOSU in particular. I wouldn't be surprised at all if people were mad by this thread.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 1, 2016)

Exavold said:


> _*... but my body ... is telling my yeeeesss.*_


it tells your 'yeeeesss' what? what is it telling your 'yeeeesss'?


----------



## Exavold (Apr 1, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> its tell your 'yeeeesss' what? what is it telling your 'yeeeesss'?


It's telling that my grammar is shit.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2016)

MrRean said:


> and yet another joke ran over with a bus on gbafuck
> 
> thanks, guys
> 
> ...


People just don't know how to have fun


----------



## MrRean (Apr 1, 2016)

shaneod said:


> To be fair, gbatemp has been teased for months with exploits, IOSU in particular. I wouldn't be surprised at all if people were mad by this thread.


i dont have iosu either, so I'm literally on the same level, but I don't give a shit about it. 
I barely even touch my WiiU anyways.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2016)

MrRean said:


> i dont have iosu either, so I'm literally on the same level, but I don't give a shit about it.
> I barely even touch my WiiU anyways.


Endorse the bern.


----------



## •Citrus• (Apr 1, 2016)

Wait, so what do the .bin files do then if this isn't the exploit?

(Also, 10/10 Bernie Sanders meme btw)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 1, 2016)

MrRean said:


> i dont have iosu either, so I'm literally on the same level, but I don't give a shit about it.
> I barely even touch my WiiU anyways.


neither do i. the only reason i want the exploit is for caffiine. i dont care about loadiine or any of that. i havent even played half my wii u games. i should sell them!


----------



## H3llbender (Apr 1, 2016)

Holy fuck, calm down, if you really need those pirated games of yours sooo badly, go buy a second hand console with 5.4


----------



## aljpn91 (Apr 1, 2016)

how to setup files??? i already have the code551.bin, whats next step?
plz someone make a tutorial


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 1, 2016)

I hosted them anyway. enjoy your exploit. 

https://ianburgwin.net/hax/wiiu/iosu/

please don't judge my web design skills, I typed this page up quickly to get it working. also 5.3.2/5.4.0 has not been tested yet, I don't have a console on those firmwares.


----------



## Exavold (Apr 1, 2016)

aljpn91 said:


> how to setup files??? i already have the code551.bin, whats next step?
> plz someone make a tutorial





ihaveamac said:


> I hosted them anyway. enjoy your exploit.
> 
> https://ianburgwin.net/hax/wiiu/iosu/
> 
> please don't judge my web design skills, I typed this page up quickly to get it working. also 5.3.2/5.4.0 has not been tested yet, I don't have a console on those firmwares.


----------



## aljpn91 (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> Stop what you are doing. Get up, turn around, and kick yourself in the behind. It's fake.



lol, can you believe this guy


----------



## MrRean (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> Stop what you are doing. Get up, turn around, and kick yourself in the behind. It's fake.


hey why don't you stop being such a party pooper (


----------



## MrRean (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> I would, but I hate when noobs come on thinking this is real man. It kills me inside


thats the fun part thoooo


----------



## Exavold (Apr 1, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> I would, but I hate when noobs come on thinking this is real man. It kills me inside


*THAT'S THE JOKE *


----------



## endoverend (Apr 1, 2016)

To be fair, it wasn't really funny to begin with but nice try I guess.


----------



## SonicCloud (Apr 1, 2016)

This april fools is going to be messy and fun


----------



## Pachee (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Apr 1, 2016)

A quintuple post
Best April fool's ever
Best thread EVER


Spoiler






Pachee said:


> Yep.....


----------



## rufuszombot (Apr 1, 2016)

I tried to load romz with this and now my Wii U won't turn on, do I have a brick? plz hlp.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Apr 1, 2016)

Work. Thanks OP. :v


----------



## troylly (Apr 1, 2016)

hug0-a7x said:


> Work. Thanks OP. :v


you must be kidding


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 1, 2016)

What, you mean this isn't real?  I'm shocked.  Shocked I tell you.


----------



## Jao Chu (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy April Fools everybody!


----------



## JohnathanMonkey (Apr 1, 2016)

.... I forgot it was April fools day...


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 1, 2016)

I liked it. Sure, on this date, I'm more paranoid than...than... erm ...I'm more paranoid than <*insert known paranoid man*>, but I still like people cracking jokes.


----------



## DKB (Apr 1, 2016)

works

reported to nintendo your ass is getting arrested lol

gonna come to your house and take all your apple computers away


HAPPY APRIL FOOLSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## nero99 (Apr 1, 2016)

You my fellow temper almaot got me! Good show old bean. Good show.


----------



## Phantom64 (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice meme! This is so funny and unexpected xDDDDDÐ


----------



## Planterror (Apr 1, 2016)

I tried to believe it was true so much.


----------



## Trumpz (Apr 1, 2016)

MrRean said:


> why dont you stop shitting on this thread
> 
> would be a good start


Fucking retard.


----------



## MisterJohnson87 (Apr 1, 2016)

How has MrRean not been banned yet?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2016)

MisterJohnson87 said:


> How has MrRean not been banned yet?


Staff bans crybabies and trolls, not real devs pulling a joke that went above crybabies head.


----------



## Monado_III (Apr 1, 2016)

This makes me sad, becuase once upon a time this was almost a reality.


----------



## Droyd (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks MrRean, you bricked my console !!


----------



## Redirr (Apr 1, 2016)

Its works!!! Cant believe it.

Im back again. Lost it because my wii u just updated on my back.

Thank you man im back playing backups again.


----------



## lonemoonHD (Apr 1, 2016)

MrRean said:


> Releasing this on April 1st...kek get fucked y'all I'm trolling yer bums


----------



## Keylogger (Apr 1, 2016)

I hate 1st april :s


----------



## lonemoonHD (Apr 1, 2016)

Keylogger said:


> I hate 1st april :s


Weird question: but do you happen to know a certain @Datalogger? I take it you're his father?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2016)

Still more real than Hykem.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2016)

AssemblerX86 said:


> Still more real than Hykem.


Shut up.

It's people like you that makes serious devs leaving gbatemp


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2016)

I knew I was going to wake up to this shit...... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## lonemoonHD (Apr 1, 2016)

AssemblerX86 said:


> Still more real than Hykem.


THEY'VE GOT PADFOOT (Hykem) AT THE PLACE WHERE IT'S (IOSU exploit) HIDDEN!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Voxel Studios said:


> I knew I was going to wake up to this shit...... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Not only that, but you've awakened to a new exploit, too; see the IOSU exploit release thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2016)

lonemoonHD said:


> Not only that, but you've awakened to a new exploit, too; see the IOSU exploit release thread.


Totally going to believe that. 
I think people are forgetting the chances of an IOSU exploit at this point in time.  (It's probably like 1 in 5,000 at this rate. )


----------



## Goloki (Apr 1, 2016)

AssemblerX86 said:


> Still more real than Hykem.



Yeah. It's not like Hykem knows anything about the IOSU.


----------



## koim (Apr 1, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> People just don't know how to have fun


Except this is not fun. It's quite a touchy subject and pretty much everyone knew that "joke" would be coming.
It's getting to the point it's like Trump's slips. You let the first ones go because the guy is so out of the place it's funny, but the more it comes the more it falls within the field of psychiatry.


----------



## Primosete (Apr 1, 2016)

Sh*t... I really hate this kind of jokes...


----------



## Jackall4BDN (Apr 1, 2016)

Primosete said:


> Sh*t... I really hate this kind of jokes...


Hey People,  everyone just shat the fuck down.  It's April Fools.  Dont wanna be tricked? Turn the PC off,  go out,  take a nice dip of sunshine,  do that oldfashioned thing called living and come back tomorrow...  Nobody is getting payed here to be an ass and still it is a job very gladly taken by close to everyone,  here.  I swear,  what the heck is wrong with the people here wanting everyone who makes fun dead? (literally from the amounts and magnitudes of hateposts)


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 1, 2016)

oh shiieeet it is finally here, the long awaited iosu.

thanks mister rean, your the best!


----------



## lonemoonHD (Apr 1, 2016)

leonmagnus99 said:


> oh shiieeet it is finally here, the long awaited iosu.
> 
> thanks mister rean, your the best!


Yeah, the exploit got released just now. Thread is here http://gbatemp.net/threads/iosu-exploit-release-original-exploit-by-hykem-5-5-1-supported.421348/


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well at least some effort was put into this 'joke' compared to some others I've seen.


----------



## lonemoonHD (Apr 1, 2016)

tech3475 said:


> Well at least some effort was put into this 'joke' compared to some others I've seen.


Dude, this is no joke. Hykem actually put a lot of work into this, mate. Stop shitting on him and enjoy your IOSU exploit http://gbatemp.net/threads/iosu-exploit-release-original-exploit-by-hykem-5-5-1-supported.421348/


----------



## Jackall4BDN (Apr 1, 2016)

tech3475 said:


> Well at least some effort was put into this 'joke' compared to some others I've seen.


Well at least some effort not to be pissed at people was put into this 'post' compared blah-blub



lonemoonHD said:


> Dude, this is no joke. Hykem actually put a lot of work into this, mate. Stop shitting on him and enjoy your IOSU exploit http://gbatemp.net/threads/iosu-exploit-release-original-exploit-by-hykem-5-5-1-supported.421348/


Dude,  dont overstretch it...


----------



## lonemoonHD (Apr 1, 2016)

GUYS! The IOSU exploit JUST GOT RELEASED! In case you missed it, here it is http://gbatemp.net/threads/iosu-exploit-release-original-exploit-by-hykem-5-5-1-supported.421348/


----------



## B_Wash12 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes!! Finally the exploit..Wait a minute, it's April 1st....


----------



## Jackall4BDN (Apr 1, 2016)

lonemoonHD said:


> GUYS! The IOSU exploit JUST GOT RELEASED! In case you missed it, here it is http://gbatemp.net/threads/iosu-exploit-release-original-exploit-by-hykem-5-5-1-supported.421348/


I think i noticed


----------



## lonemoonHD (Apr 1, 2016)

B_Wash12 said:


> Yes!! Finally the exploit..Wait a minute, it's April 1st....


Indeed! Here the exploit! Come! http://gbatemp.net/threads/iosu-exploit-release-original-exploit-by-hykem-5-5-1-supported.421348/


----------



## Jackall4BDN (Apr 1, 2016)

lonemoonHD said:


> Indeed! Here the exploit! Come! http://gbatemp.net/threads/iosu-exploit-release-original-exploit-by-hykem-5-5-1-supported.421348/


Should i answer some more so you can repeat this without doubleposting? Because i will xD


----------



## lonemoonHD (Apr 1, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> Should i answer some more so you can repeat this without doubleposting? Because i will xD


Nah, it's fine. I'm just going to post one last time because I think some people may have missed it http://gbatemp.net/threads/iosu-exploit-release-original-exploit-by-hykem-5-5-1-supported.421348/


----------



## Jackall4BDN (Apr 1, 2016)

Another random thought regarding exploits: If the WiiU where to be exploitable by amiibos i would instantly go ahead and get myself a kapichu amiibo or recreate it and modify it for that,  would probably be awesome

Also,  did we really just kill this thread?  xD


----------



## MartinDocNewland (Apr 1, 2016)

So anyone actually tried it yet?


----------



## lonemoonHD (Apr 1, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> Another random thought regarding exploits: If the WiiU where to be exploitable by amiibos i would instantly go ahead and get myself a kapichu amiibo or recreate it and modify it for that,  would probably be awesome
> 
> Also,  did we really just kill this thread?  xD


Think so


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 1, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> Well at least some effort not to be pissed at people was put into this 'post' compared blah-blub



I just like seeing Aprils fools where people at least try and not just put a link that looks obviously fake, pictures of troll face, etc.


----------



## Jackall4BDN (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh and btw


MrRean said:


> We can't quite explain WHAT we exploited, since Hykem had obfuscated the code


----------



## SkittleDash (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm so glad I was born on the 3rd of April. Such a crawl day this is. lol


----------



## Primosete (Apr 1, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> Hey People,  everyone just shat the fuck down.  It's April Fools.  Dont wanna be tricked? Turn the PC off,  go out,  take a nice dip of sunshine,  do that oldfashioned thing called living and come back tomorrow...  Nobody is getting payed here to be an ass and still it is a job very gladly taken by close to everyone,  here.  I swear,  what the heck is wrong with the people here wanting everyone who makes fun dead? (literally from the amounts and magnitudes of hateposts)



I just hate this kind of messages... I'm not going to die (next time maybe I'll better put an smilie )

Just... lost in translation

I'll take a deep look into https://gbatemp.net/threads/iosu-exploit-release-original-exploit-by-hykem-5-5-1-supported.421348/


----------



## gudenau (Apr 1, 2016)

Let's be real, rean is to mean to do release something anyway.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 1, 2016)

The fact it's hosted on a legitimate site as well makes it even more realistic, good job


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 1, 2016)

instructions unclear dick got stuck on disc reader


----------



## Jackall4BDN (Apr 1, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> instructions unclear dick got stuck on disc reader


My First test aswell,  results are inconclusive...


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 1, 2016)

confirmed: https://twitter.com/hykemtehdemon


----------



## Jackall4BDN (Apr 1, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> confirmed: https://twitter.com/hykemtehdemon


Oh hi cortney,  didnt think i'd see you here xD mind pointing me to the files to swap for FRN,  really loved the bg and shader-changes 

#TheFameIsrael


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 1, 2016)

iosu exploit kernel/leak (gone sexual).
its just a prank bro.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2016)

koim said:


> Except this is not fun. It's quite a touchy subject and pretty much everyone knew that "joke" would be coming.
> It's getting to the point it's like Trump's slips. You let the first ones go because the guy is so out of the place it's funny, but the more it comes the more it falls within the field of psychiatry.


If IOSU is a touchy subject for people to discuss because they want to pirate their crap, then they really need to reevaluate their priorities, seriously. It's the internet. There's no obligations that people have to follow through with their commitments.


----------



## Jackall4BDN (Apr 1, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> If IOSU is a touchy subject for people to discuss because they want to pirate their crap, then they really need to reevaluate their priorities, seriously. It's the internet. There's no obligations that people have to follow through with their commitments.


I start to grow sick of people thinking piracy is the biggest priority to most. One must just look at the impressively small library for this console,  at the open mods and emulators for WiiGames and they may find a flaw in that thought. And if they are honest to themselves they have seen, registered and considered this point allready a dozen times,  but it's just easier to put them all into the "bad bad pirate"  drawer


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> I start to grow sick of people thinking piracy is the biggest priority to most. One must just look at the impressively small library for this console,  at the open mods and emulators for WiiGames and they may find a flaw in that thought. And if they are honest to themselves they have seen, registered and considered this point allready a dozen times,  but it's just easier to put them all into the "bad bad pirate"  drawer


In reality, it is though. Just look at the Wii - most people only hack their consoles to play games that they otherwise haven't bought. They hear the words "free games" and that's all they focus on. Heck, the Gateway 3DS was originally designed purely as a cartridge for piracy (While the Sky3DS/clones are purely for piracy only), only down the road did it become a way to launch homebrew. I'm making a solid bet that as soon as IOSU is released, people will flood asking about how to pirate games.


----------



## Jackall4BDN (Apr 1, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> In reality, it is though. Just look at the Wii - most people only hack their consoles to play games that they otherwise haven't bought. They hear the words "free games" and that's all they focus on. Heck, the Gateway 3DS was originally designed purely as a cartridge for piracy (While the Sky3DS/clones are purely for piracy only), only down the road did it become a way to launch homebrew. I'm making a solid bet that as soon as IOSU is released, people will flood asking about how to pirate games.


For most other consoles that may very well be the case.  Heck i am admittedly a pirate,  but for the WiiU it's plainly not even worth it.  I pirate my Games because/when they are games I /probably/ wouldnt buy anyways and just want to waste my time on or buy if i changed my mind post playing but on this console i cant even be bothered to because i allready own the only games worth it,  and not because the hacks just didnt come but just because they all are total hit or miss, the ones good are actually good enough that i bought them (namely maker,  FRN,  Sploot,  Kart,  Smash,  Pikmin,  Hyrule and 101) and the others feel not really worth trying anyways.  For the U it's actually just emulation and TCPGecko/FileReplace in general for me,  as it was a major factor back in WiiDays for me too.  And A LOT of stil waiting people feel the same. My 3DS is exploited and STUFFED STUPID with warez.  The WiiU is just different,  there.

One should differentiate piracy as a whole factor and as a factor for the WiiU


----------



## Pachee (Apr 2, 2016)

My Wii U piracy is basically VC injects, uncensored potato, uncensored fatal frame, smash mods and.... that is all? There is nothing else left other than very few obscure jap stuff and SMTxFE.

I mostly want IOSU for the emulators and brick protection, and a few other apps.


----------

